# Chanel foundations for NC 42



## nazih09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi ladies, I was wondering if you guys had any good recommendations of Chanel foundations for NC42 skin tone?


----------



## afulton (Apr 25, 2011)

Just for a reference for you.  I use Chanel Mat Lumiere in Chestnut, which is their darkest shade.  I must say, they don't have a large variety of shades.  



 
[*=left] 	
[*=left]


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)

i was wondering this as well.  i'm also a nc40/42.


----------



## SarcasticMom (May 15, 2011)

I was just matched to Vitalumiere Aqua B50  Beige Sienne yesterday ... it looked amazing


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2011)

^Its a beautiful foundation - so glad that you were able to find a shade. Its always better to be matched in person if you can because everyone's personal tone may be a bit different.

  	Welcome!

  	I do believe that we had news that Chanel will be adding additional shades


----------

